# Mix, mixed bunch



## ThomasK

How do you translate _mix _? Can you use it metaphorically?

In Dutch: 
- *mengen *> _het mengsel _
- *mixen *is - which seems funny - cutting and while cutting blending, e.g. soup vegetables
- g*emengde gevoelens:* mixed emotions. 

There is also the idea of a mixed bunch, or of *a mixed bag*, all kinds of things not belonging together, but there are other words for that :
- *allegaartje *(all gathered, brought together - diminutive)
- _*ratjetoe *_(_ratatouille _in French), _potpourri_
-* samenraapsel *( a loose collection, too loose a collection of things _picked up _and brought together,)
- *amalgaam

*_See also:_* to mix up... 

*It seems as if purity is valued higher...


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic*, we don't use it metaphorically

The root خ ل ط /kh-l-t/ is used for things related to mixing:

mixture/mix: خليط /khaleet/
mixed: مختلط /mukhtalet/
mixing: خلط /khalt/
mixer: خلاط /khallat/
to mix: خلط /khalata/
to be mixed: اختلط /ikhtalat/


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. I suppose you use other expressions for mixed bags and confusion, the way we do for mixing up things. _(I thought _amalgam _was Arabic, but the meaning is not so much a mixture, as something soft, so it seems) 

Interesting link: khaleet _, and other words... 


> This means to mix/combine one thing with another. (opposite khalas) . Al-khalt  اَmeans a social person. Al –khult  اَلخُلط means partnership. Khaleet are those people who have same interests. Meaning the participants that have some individual interests & some common interests.


----------



## ahmedcowon

ThomasK said:


> _(I thought _amalgam _was Arabic, but the meaning is not so much a mixture, as something soft, so it seems) _



I don't think this word is Arabic _(The "hard g" sound is not exist in Arabic)_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Μix* (noun): Neut. noun *«μίγμα»* & *«μείγμα»* ['miɣma] (both spellings are common) < Classical neut. noun *«μίγμα» mígmă* & *«μεῖγμα» meîgmă* (PIE *meiǵ-/*meiḱ-, _to mix_).
*Mixing*: Fem. noun *«μίξη»* & *«μείξη»* ['miksi] (both spellings are common) < Classical 3rd declension fem. noun *«μίξις» míksis* & *«μεῖξις» meîksis* (PIE *meiǵ-/*meiḱ-, _to mix_).
*Mix* (verb): *«Μειγνύω»* [mi'ɣni.o] < Classical v. *«μείγνυμι» meígnumĭ* & *«μειγνύω» meignúō* & *«μίσγω» mísgō* (PIE *meiǵ-/*meiḱ-, _to mix_).

Ancient Greeks used the adj. *«μειξοβάρβαρος» meiksŏbắrbarŏs* (masc.) for the offspring of half barbarian-half Greek ancestry. The feminine form, *«μειξοβάρβαρος» meiksŏbắrbarŏs* described the creole language developed from the mixing of Greek with another language.
In Modern Greek, any person of mixed descent is called *«μιγάς»* & *«μειγάς»* [mi'ɣas] (masc. & fem.). 
In maths, complex numbers are called *«μιγαδικοί»* [miɣaði'ci] (masc. nominative pl.), *«μιγαδικός»* [miɣaði'kos] (masc. nom. sing.).
The Fr. _métis_ is also translated into Greek as *«μιγαδικός»* [miɣaði'kos].


ahmedcowon said:


> I don't think this word is Arabic _(The "hard g" sound is not exist in Arabic)_


Actually you're right, it's not Arabic, it's from the ancient Gr. v. *«μαλάσσω» mălássō* which gave the neut. noun *«μάλαγμα» mắlagmă* --> _emollient, padding made of soft material (especially of gold)_ > Latin _malagma_ > Late Latin corrupted form _amalgama_ (PIE *mel-, _soft, weak_)


----------



## arielipi

in hebrew we have several words
לערבב le'arbev
למהול limhol (liquids)
לבלבל levalbel (also: to confuse)
ערבוב irbuv.


----------



## ThomasK

Do ir_buv  _and _le'arbev _have a common root, Arielipi? What is their specific meaning?


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> Do ir_buv  _and _le'arbev _have a common root, Arielipi? What is their specific meaning?



oh lol, youre right. I went to morfix after limhol, and simply wrote everything appeared there. irbuv is general mix, but more concrete on solid-state (opposed to liquids) things

EDIT: Also, id like to correct about limhol - it is simply pour a liquid into another.
ערבול irbul is the right one for liquids.
also theres לבחוש livkhosh which is used for cooking( when you "mix" the flour with stuff and like that)
and טריפה trifa which is like saying aggressively[=with all force]/[=mixing every bit, nothing is left unmixed] mixing stuff; trifa holds a bad connotation, because the things mixed have no choice or power or will to not be mixed.

EDIT 2: we have a slang word לסבן lesaben which is mainly used for "using soap" but can also mean to mix someone up[=like telling him something not true and he believes it] to gain something or to get the one mixed up to lose something.


----------



## aruniyan

Tamil :
_kala_ (to mix)
_kalapadam_ (Adulteration)

Kuzhai(to mix it well and soft, like over cooked rice)



> خ ل ط /kh-l-t/



Arabic seems to be a false friend.


----------



## ancalimon

In Turkish

karıştır :  "to mix, to stir".  It's also "to get confused"

kat:  to add, to mix

ekle: to join, to append


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*směs, směsice, směska* (mix, noun) from the verb smísiti, prefix s- (con-) + mísiti (to mix), related to Lat. miscere, OHG miscan (mischen), Gr. μίσγω;

*všehochuť* (lit. all-flavors) = a motley collection, potpourri (e.g. literature, musical, ...);

*mišmaš* = mishmash, hotchpotch;

*mix* (= směs) from English/Latin; hence the verb *mixovati* (= to liquidize) by means of *kuchyňský mixer *(= kitchen blender/liquidizer);

*mixtura* from Latin = 1. mixture (pharmacy, alchemy, ...) 2. an organ stop;


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, the common term is "Paghaluin" (in liquids and recipe ingredients)    while in solid objects/things the common term is "pagsamahin"(not in order)  or  "ipatas" (in order).  The southern Tagalog has another term for this and it is "Paglahukin" (ingredients). 1.) Mixed objects/things= magkakasamang gamit   2.) Mixture of ingredients=  Magkalahok na sangkap or Magkahalong Sangkap    3.) Mixture of race=  Magkakahalong lahi    etc.  But there are special terms that are not common to many Filipinos .These are 1.) Bantuan- adding cool liquid to one container or pot with boiling fluid.  2.) lagyan- place or put object or thing in an empty space or container    3.) Dagdagan= adding ingredients/objects to  previously filled containers. 1 and 3 can be considered as an act of mixing new and old ingredients.


----------



## ThomasK

It is interesting to see that mixing can be viewed in so many different ways. I wonder why one is distinguished from the other, but maybe that is the case in other (European) languages too. There even seems to be a difference between mixing hot and cold food, so it seems. Surprising... 

In ., 2., 3. there seems to be a common root, or am I mistaken?


----------



## AutumnOwl

In Swedish the word for mix is _blanda_, and can be use for both concrete things and for emotions. 
_Blanda samman_ - mix together; or mix up
_Degblandare, cementblandare_ - dough mixer, concrete mixer
_Blandade grönsake_r - mixed vegetables
_Blandade känslor_ - mixed emotions

There is also the word _röra_, that sometimes can be used for to mix, to stir, but_ röra_ is more used when talking about mess, clutter, hotchpotch.


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> It is interesting to see that mixing can be viewed in so many different ways. I wonder why one is distinguished from the other, but maybe that is the case in other (European) languages too. There even seems to be a difference between mixing hot and cold food, so it seems. Surprising...
> 
> In ., 2., 3. there seems to be a common root, or am I mistaken?




well, one might say exactly the same on english... why have so many different words for good looking?
My guess is that here in the semitic area farming was so vital they made words for each and every thing that was important to live, mixing things is important.
Theres also another mix - though it is mix in hebrew but not in english - in english it would be integrate, fit in - להשתלב lehishtalev.


----------



## luitzen

In Frisian it is 'minge' and the examples you all gave do not really exist in Frisian. We also have the form griemmank(seltsje) which can be more readily used for the when you want a mix to mean a mess, but it's not that common or easily applicable. A more idiomatic expression would probably be better in place.

But what we can say is "jin yn eat minge" (lit. to mix oneself into something), which means to get involved in something (Ik ming my yn dit triedsje=I'm getting involved in this thread).


----------



## ThomasK

Maybe 'mess' refers to 'mixture', but it only refers to 'mittere', to put, in Latin. No link, though it seems to refer to a pot for one meal (so a mixture, I thought)...


----------



## luitzen

I'm not sure I understand what you mean. I was talking about a mix as being a mess, so thoroughly mixed. I'm not implying a relationship between those words.


----------



## ThomasK

I did not mean anything really except that for a second I thought that 'mess' might be related with 'mix' etymologically speaking, but that appeared not to be true...


----------



## ThomasK

I have just come across a French equivalent.There is _mélange_, mixture; but there is also *mêlée *(_au-dessus de la mêlée_), which suggests entanglement, *scramble *in English. The latter is again something like mxiing, and reminds of impurities, messes, etc., which seems often implied when one of those terms is used.


----------



## ThomasK

In themeantime I keep wondering about mixing and _mixing up, confusing_. I have not found that link in non-Germanic languages, I think. I did think of French *confondre *(melt together) and *confuse *_in English _(fusion seems stronger than mixing), but those are not linked with mixing...

I also wondered about the... essence of mixing: it can be heterogeneous or homogeneous, so it seems, but some minimum of unity seems necessary, it seemsto me. Putting together is not yet mixing, I think. But I suppose the concept of mixing is clear in any language…


----------



## ThomasK

Seven years later I wonder what kind of conclusion seems possible from this: that mixtures are somehow dangerous, can be dangerous? 

Anyone?


----------

